

Back a Howardian fantasy tabletop RPG on Kickstarter - bovermyer
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/38245749/ingenium-second-edition-epic-fantasy-rpg

======
kbenson
For super quick character creation, use one of the seven iconics included;
"just photocopy the page and off you go."

I sure hope it includes PDF/image versions of the iconic characters to just
print out. Much easier than dealing with the copier functionality that mayor
may not exist for many people.

Other than that, the world can never have too much Conan.

~~~
bovermyer
Aye, we'll be offering the Iconics as free PDF downloads, too. =)

------
bovermyer
And if you do, I'll write about the character generator I'm writing for it
with Ractive.js!

